# I JUST BOUGHT A STIHL 031 AV!!! -What's the best bar chain combo?



## bighead (Oct 24, 2003)

Well i'm a happy camper, i just purchased my first chain saw, a Stihl 031 AV. I got it on Ebay. 
My question is, what's the best bar and chain combo. I will primarily be cutting hard woods for firewood. I hear Oregon and Woodsman Pro make good bars and chains. Or should i just stick with a Stihl bar and chain.


----------



## cbfarmall (Oct 24, 2003)

Look below for another 031 post. This just came up. As far as brand, GB and Stihl both make a good bar. Just make sure you get a solid bar and not a laminated one.

Chris B.


----------



## cbfarmall (Oct 24, 2003)

Oh, the 031 is a great saw. One of the old greats. Search this forum for old posts. They'll tell you what to check and what to look out for.


----------



## bighead (Oct 24, 2003)

i did and could not really find any posts re: chains and bars. what is the recommnded length of bar for this saw? Can someone explain to me what pitch is as it relates to chains?? also can someone tell me what the other numbers mean like 3/8 and .325..


----------



## Johnc(ks) (Oct 24, 2003)

I use an 18 inch Stihl bar with .325 pitch chain on my 031AV, and I like this combination. I primarily cut firewood with the saw, and the .325 chain cuts well in hard and soft woods. 

3/8 and .325 are the "pitch" of the chain (measure the distance between two chain rivets, and divide by two). The drive sprocket on the saw and the sprocket on the tip of the bar are designed to fit only one chain pitch, and both 3/8 and .325 in. pitch chain can be used on the 031AV. Good Luck.


----------



## bighead (Oct 24, 2003)

Thanks johnc! What type of chain is it. I have heard of the terms Full Chisel and Chipper chain. What's the best? Pros and Cons?


----------



## SilverBlue (Oct 24, 2003)

Here ya go Bighead Talk to Jeff, he will set you up with what you need. If you can sharpen chains accurately with a file then go with a full chisel, it will cut faster. Semi chisel is a little tolerant of sloppy filing. 

But first order yourself a pair of safety pants. You will be grateful the first time you slip with the saw.

S&S Saw Shop

Don't end up like this guy


----------



## bighead (Oct 24, 2003)

Thanks Silver
GB bar is shown, what is the difference between different manufacturers, like oregon , woodsman pro , GB and stihl????
i think i would like the full chisel chain....
Have u guys heard of a chipper chain??? or is that the same thing as chisel? thanks


----------



## bighead (Oct 24, 2003)

what's the differnce other than length between the 3/8 and .325 pitch??


----------



## geofore (Oct 24, 2003)

*take a read*

Go to www.oregonchain.com and read the information they have about chains. Then come back and ask more questions about chains.


----------



## Stumper (Oct 24, 2003)

John was almost right. Pitch is the distance between 3 rivets divided by 2.
Chipper chain is going the way of the Dodo bird. Your choices are Chisel, Semichisel and Microchisel (which is a form of semichisel) Chisel cuts about 10% faster but Semichisel sharpens more easily for a beginner and hold its edge a little longer.

Despite all the arguments about whose bars are best I haven't had a problem with any of the brands. Oregon are most common and are reasonably priced.


----------



## Stumper (Oct 24, 2003)

Oh, and 3/8s standard chain cuts a wider kerf than .325. 3/8s low profile cuts a narrower kerf.


----------



## SilverBlue (Oct 25, 2003)

I like the Stihl solid bars made in Germany, they last a long time but now are very expensive-especially the chains. Some have issues with Oregon or cannon bars but I haven’t heard any complaints about GB bars.

If you are going to primarily cut hard wood I would say go with a 18” bar and if you can sharpen a chain properly by hand go with full chisel , buy some new rimms to go along with your chain (buy a spare chain also).

But since this is your first chainsaw bighead I strongly recommend you purchase the proper safety equipment before you make your first cuts. Safety chaps and helmet are a must.

Some have asked my why am I buying from Jeff when I am in Canada? It’s simple, honesty, quick reliable service, excellent quality and I can purchase a bar and chain for the same price as buying a bar alone from the stihl dealer – nuff said?


----------



## bighead (Oct 25, 2003)

thanks silver. My 031 should be on the way. i bought it on Ebay. I'll see what kind of work needs to be done on it when it arrives....


----------

